# magicjack plus and router problems



## dwollmuth (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the new magicjack plus and a linksys wrt54gl wireless router when i take the magicjack out of the computer and use it plugged into the wall and the router without the computer it drops calls and after about 1 hr i have to unplug the magicjack from the wall and replug than it will work again for another hour and do the same thing tech support at mj is no help i am not to computer savy and i read to get tomato but i don't know how to do that i changed to static but no change when i try to download tomato it saves the file and i open it but it goes to a microsoft page that sys it is a zip file and i don't know what to do from there


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Before you install the firmware please try the recommendations from this Tutorial, it's quite helpful. I would suggest for you to try the Port-Forwarding method before the DMZ method, because enabling DMZ will bypass port-forwarding and firewall and it's not safe at all.


----------

